
YouTube Spits on Your DMCA Notices - kapuetri
https://forums.envato.com/t/youtube-spits-on-your-dmca-notices/30994
======
brudgers
The video in question: [http://videohive.net/item/real-love-
story/12112764](http://videohive.net/item/real-love-story/12112764)

To me it looks like the sort of thing that someone would pay to license, so
the story seems plausible.

